# [risolto ~ ] urgente:  graphviz-2.8-r2 non si compila

## rivent

Ciao a tutti!

ho un problema urgente:  mi serve graphviz  per l'uni e non riesco a emergerlo:

```

ibexpat.so -lz /usr/lib/libltdl.so  -march=i686 -Wl,-soname -Wl,libgvc.so.2 -o .libs/libgvc.so.2.0.0

../../lib/common/.libs/libcommon.a(utils.o):(.data.rel.local+0x0): multiple definition of `entities'

../../lib/common/.libs/libcommon.a(htmllex.o):(.data.rel.local+0x0): first defined here

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [libgvc.la] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  .libs/gvrender.o .libs/gvlayout.o .libs/gvtextlayout.o .libs/gvdevice.o .libs/gvcontext.o .libs/gvjobs.o .libs/gvevent.o .libs/gvplugin.o .libs/gvconfig.o .libs/gvusershape.o .libs/gvc.o -Wl,--whole-archive ../../lib/common/.libs/libcommon.a -Wl,--no-whole-archive  -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/graphviz-2.8-r2/work/graphviz-2.8/lib/cdt/.libs -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/graphviz-2.8-r2/work/graphviz-2.8/lib/graph/.libs -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/graphviz-2.8-r2/work/graphviz-2.8/lib/pathplan/.libs -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/usr/lib/graphviz -L/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/graphviz-2.8-r2/work/graphviz-2.8/lib/cdt/.libs ../../lib/cdt/.libs/libcdt.so ../../lib/graph/.libs/libgraph.so ../../lib/pathplan/.libs/libpathplan.so -L/usr/lib /usr/lib/libgd.so /usr/lib/libjpeg.so /usr/lib/libfreetype.so /usr/lib/libpng12.so -lm /usr/lib/libexpat.so -lz /usr/lib/libltdl.so  -march=i686 -Wl,-soname -Wl,libgvc_builtins.so.2 -o .libs/libgvc_builtins.so.2.0.0

../../lib/common/.libs/libcommon.a(utils.o):(.data.rel.local+0x0): multiple definition of `entities'

../../lib/common/.libs/libcommon.a(htmllex.o):(.data.rel.local+0x0): first defined here

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [libgvc_builtins.la] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/graphviz-2.8-r2/work/graphviz-2.8/lib/gvc'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/graphviz-2.8-r2/work/graphviz-2.8/lib'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/graphviz-2.8-r2/work/graphviz-2.8'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/graphviz-2.8-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3417:   Called src_compile

  graphviz-2.8-r2.ebuild, line 84:   Called die

!!! Compile Failed!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/graphviz-2.8-r2/temp/build.log'.

```

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.2-r9 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.6

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 12 Feb 2007 18:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib acpi alsa apic arts avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 ccache cdr clflush cli cmov cracklib crypt cups cx8 dbus de directfb dlloader dri dvd dvdr encode epson fam ffmpeg firefox fortran fpu fxsr fxsr_opt gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk2 hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kdrive lahf_lm libg++ lm logitech-mouse mad mce midi mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg mpeg2 mplayer msr mtrr ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia nx ogg opengl oss pae pam pat pcre pdflib perl pge png ppds pppd pse pse36 python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl sep session spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg svga svgz syscall tcpd threads truetype truetype-fonts tsc type1-fonts udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vim-with-x vme vorbis win32codecs wma x86 xcomposite xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

 :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by rivent on Tue Feb 27, 2007 11:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rivent

credo che l'errore sia dovuto a questo:

```

../../lib/common/.libs/libcommon.a(utils.o):(.data.rel.local+0x0): multiple definition of `entities'

../../lib/common/.libs/libcommon.a(htmllex.o):(.data.rel.local+0x0): first defined here

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [libgvc.la] Error 1

```

entities   é dichiarata 2 volte ?!?

----------

## Scen

Non sei l'unico ad avere questo problema, a quanto pare, c'è già un bug aperto a riguardo.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

un 

```
revdep-rebuild -p
```

 ti restituisce qualche cosa?

----------

## GiRa

Intanto, per guadagnare tempo, prova ad usare la versione in ~.

----------

## rivent

```

# revdep-rebuild -p

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... Nothing to rebuild

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.

```

sembra a posto

non ci sono versioni successive in ~

provo con una precedente ( sono tutte in ~ )

----------

## Scen

 *rivent wrote:*   

> non ci sono versioni successive in ~
> 
> provo con una precedente ( sono tutte in ~ )

 

```

eix ^graphviz$

...

* media-gfx/graphviz

     Available versions:  1.16-r1 ~2.6-r1 2.8-r1 2.8-r2 ~2.12

     Homepage:            http://www.graphviz.org/

     Description:         Open Source Graph Visualization Software

```

Seiguro?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Prova con la 2.12.

----------

## rivent

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *rivent wrote:*   non ci sono versioni successive in ~
> 
> provo con una precedente ( sono tutte in ~ ) 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

non ho la ~2.12.

dovrei fare un update ma non vorrei complicare troppo...  ho il sistema ok...

ora ho emerso la ~2.6-r1 ed è andata    :Very Happy: 

----------

## Scen

Bene, però ti consiglio di tenere aggiornato il Portage Tree. Maschera le versioni superiori per non rischiare upgrade indesiderati!

----------

## rivent

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Bene, però ti consiglio di tenere aggiornato il Portage Tree. Maschera le versioni superiori per non rischiare upgrade indesiderati!

 

ok

non faccio molti update, specialmente quando ho il sistema stabile non aggiorno...

grazie a tutti dell'aiuto!   :Wink: 

----------

## GiRa

Aggiornareil portage tree non mi pare che sia pericoloso.

----------

## riverdragon

Lo stesso problema e` capitato a me, ma visto che non mi interessa il pacchetto ho scoperto da chi era richiamato e l'ho rimosso.

Maschera l'ultima versione stabile e prova con la penultima.

----------

## noppy

ho sempre usato quella versione e non mi ha mai dato problemi , una settimana fa e' uscita stabile la 2.12 solo che aveva un problema nello script di configurazione (segnalato in un post precedente) , a qualche giorno dall'uscita l'hanno sistemata e ora compila e funziona che e' una bellezza (anche se ora devo aggiungere la use png , che mi serve , mentre prima era di default)

----------

## rivent

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Aggiornareil portage tree non mi pare che sia pericoloso.

 

quello no di certo

ricompilare tutti i pacchetti aggiornati un po si...   inoltre dovrei rivedere le configurazioni se cambiano.. e non ho tempo.

cmq adesso ho la  ~2.6-r1  e mi va bene.

----------

## !equilibrium

prima di postare sul forum sarebbe il caso di controllare anche il bugzilla di gentoo:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=165460

il tuo problema nasce dal fatto che la libreria gd ha di recente cambiato ABI per la gestione delle entities HTML, e graphviz non riesce più a linkare in modo corretto la libreria.

le soluzioni al tuo problema sono due:

1- fare il sync di portage e compilarti la versione aggiornata di graphviz, la 2.12

2- tenerti la versione 2.8 di graphviz e fare il downgrade della libreria GD (dalla versione 2.0.34 alla 2.0.33)

tu hai invece optato per il downgrade di graphviz alla versione 2.6, che è nota per essere iper buggata e dare risultati sfalsati. Non sta a me dirti cosa installare sul tuo pc, però se ti è possibile opta per una delle due soluzioni che ti suggerito poco sopra   :Wink:  (almeno risolvi il problema definitivamente)

----------

## rivent

grazie per l'info   :Wink: 

mi avete convinto, faccio synch e emergo la 2.12   :Exclamation: 

 :Razz: 

----------

